# Boycott Israel Company List



## alsane (5 يناير 2009)

http://www.inminds.co.uk/boycott-israel.html#list


----------



## الخزامى87 (5 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله....
أرى أن المقاطعة هي حل فعال حقا وأتمنى أن يقاطع جميع المسلمين صغيرهم وكبيرهم 
كل ما يعود بأدنى نفع على الصهاينة المغتصبين وإنه ليؤسفني أن أرى 
أن هناك الكثير ممن يستهين بهذا النهج فأرجو منك أخي alsane 
أن تعزز جهودك في نشر السلع المفروض مقاطعتها لعلنا نكفر عن
جزء يسير من تقصيرنا وتخاذلنا مع أشقائنا المجاهدين في غزة..​


----------



## alsane (9 يناير 2009)

*مقاطعة اليهود*

الله اكبر , لحد الان دخل الموضوع ٣٩ شخص .
يا جماعه هذا موضوع مهم جدا مقاطعة اليهود [لاننا لا نملك غيرها الان],فلنعلنها حربا عليهم ,لا تشتري بضاءعهم لأنك تعلم يا اخي قسم من المال يذهب لقتل المسلمين ,هل تعلم أن اليهود متخوفين من
المقاطعه ويسعون جاهدين في امريكا لإجبار الحكومه الامريكية لحظر المقاطعة .
هل جوالك Nokia او الحاسب IBM او Intel , هل تعلم انها من صنع اليهود لاكنهم لا يكتبون عليها صنع في اسرائيل.الرابط ادناه يوجد به معظم البضائع اليهودية او لها علاقة بهم.
http://www.inminds.co.uk/boycott-israel.html#list
ارجو من المشرفين على هذا المنتدى تثبيت موضوع المقاطعه.


----------



## alsane (11 يناير 2009)

*المقاطعة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​ *
**إعلانات صارخة ورسمية وقوية ، ومباشرة الآن*​ *في كل أنحاء أوربا وأمريكا ومفادها 
ساهم لبقاء إسرائيل !!*​ *في الأسواق وفي المطاعم الأوروبية : **Y**ساهم لإنقاذ إسرائيل**Y*​ *رئيس شركة ستار بوكس للقهوة صّرح انه*​ *سيضاعف التبرعات **Y**لإسرائيل**Y* *لقتل أوغاد العرب !! *​ *(( وهوالمعروف بأنه يدفع 2 مليار دولار سنوياً لإسرائيل من أرباح ستار بوكس )) *​ *شركة فيليب موريس ( المنتجة لسجائر مالبورو ) *​
*تدفع التبرعات بصفة يومية !!! *​
*في كل صباح تدفع شركة فيليب* * موريس للسجائر *​
*ما مقداره 12% من أرباحها لـــ **Y**إسرائيل**Y*​
*ومدخني العالم الإسلامي ككل ، يستهلكون سجائر من فيليب موريس *​
*بقيمة 100 مليون دولار ، وعليه فإن مدخني العالم *​
*الإسلامي يدفعون لإسرائيل كل صباح 12 مليون دولار *​
*تكلفة الطائرة اف 16 **F-16*​
*أحدث طراز ، 50 مليون دولار ، يعني إننا *​
*ندفع قيمة طائرة حربية كل 4 أيام ً *​
*للأسف.......... هم يجمعون التبرعات لقتل المسلمين حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ..... *​
*ونحن لا نجمع أي شئ لإنقاذ أولئك المسلمين المستضعفين *​
*لا تريدون أن تجمعوا*​
*تبرعاتكم .. لا مشكله*​
*ولكن توقفوا عن التبرع ودعم **Y**إسرائيل**Y*​
*لـَقَـدْ أَسْــمَـعْـتَ لَـوْ نادَيْتَ حَـــيَّـا ولكِـــنْ لا حـَــــياةَ لِمَــــنْ تُـنـَـادِ
وَلـَـــوْ نـَاراً نـَـفـَـخْــتَ بـهــــا أَضـَــاءَتْ وَلَـكِــــنَّكَ تـَـــنـْــفُـــخُ في رَمـادِ*​
*Y**ستار بوكس **STARBUCS* *Y** 
**Y** ماكدونالدز **McDonalds* *Y**
< /**SPAN**>**Y**برجر كينج **BURGER KING* *Y**
**Y**كنتاكي **Y* *KENTUCKY** 
**Y**بيتزا هت **PIZZA HUT* *Y**
**Y**< /**FONT**>**كوكا كولا **Y* *COCA COLA** 
**Y**بيبسي **PEPSI COLA* *Y**
**Y**فردركرز **FUDRACKERS* *Y**
**Y**شيليز * *Y* *CHILIES*​*والقائمة يعرفها الجاهل قبل المتعلم ، *​*ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي *​*
لنتوقف عن شراء البضائع *​*الأمريكية والبريطانيــة ((((( فقط )))) لشهر واحد شهر واحد*​*أرسالها للجميع لكي يعلم أن أمريكا تخسر 8.6 بليــون دولار بالـيوم ، عندما لا نشتري بضائعها*​ *((((( فقط شهر واحـــــــد ))))*​
*أرجوك لا تنتظر، أرسلها لكل من تعرف 
ثمنها **<<<<**8.6 /7*30 = 36.68 بليون؟؟**>>>>*​
*أنا أعرف انه باستطاعتك فعلها، *​
*أرجوك أفعلها كمسلم حقيقي ، أخبر إخوانك *​
*، أهلك ، جيرانك ، أصـــحابك ، وتوقف لشهر واحد ... فقط شهر *​
*
لنوقف شراء البضائع الأمريكية والبريطانية فقط * *لشهر واحد *​
*شهر سوف تكون تكلفة هذا الشهر عليهم *​
*8.6 /7*30=36.86 بليون *​
​ *منذُ وُلِدَّتَ ، و أنتَ تـَفخر بالإسلام*​
*فمتى يفخر الإسلام بك؟؟*​
​*انشر لكل من تعرف*​​ ​ 

​ ​


----------



## alsane (13 يناير 2009)

*مقاطعتك هي التبرع الحقيقي لإخواننا في غزه*



أميركا تستعد لشحن أسلحة لإسرائيل تضمها 325 حاوية (الجزيرة) 


مجلس النواب الأمريكي يصوت بغالبية ساحقة عل دعم إسرائيل. (cnn) 


جزاءاً لهذا بدأت اليوم السبت اكبر مقاطعة يشهدها التاريخ للبضائع الأمريكية فهم العدو الأصلي 

مقاطعتك هي التبرع الحقيقي لإخواننا في غزه 


​


----------



## alsane (14 يناير 2009)

*بيان علماء الأمة*

# بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*بيان علماء الأمة *​


*في مظاهرة اليهود على المسلمين في غزة*​
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أما بعد.
فإن الظلم العظيم الذي لحق بإخواننا المسلمين في غزة بالحصار الخانق بمنع الغذاء والدواء وجميع الإمدادات الضرورية، والذي زاد على السنتين بفرض من العدو اليهودي ، وتآمر من دول الكفر ، وتعاون من بعض الدول العربية بإغلاق معبر رفح وتتبع الأنفاق الأهلية وهدمها حتى لا يصل الغذاء والدواء والسلاح لأهلنا في غزة ، واستمر الإصرار على إغلاق المعبر حتى بعد هجوم اليهود العسكري على إخواننا في غزة وقتل المئات وجرح الآلاف وانقطاع الماء والكهرباء والوقود، كل ذلك مع إلحاح وصراخ المسلمين كافة بطلب فتح المعبر.
*فهو تعاون صريح مع العدو اليهودي في قتل إخواننا في غزة، وما كان ليتم هذا الحصار، ولا استنزاف قوة المجاهدين وخنقهم في غزة وعدم قدرتهم على الدفاع عن أنفسهم إلا بإغلاق المعبر والأنفاق. فهو من أعظم الخيانات الصريحة التي مرت على الأمة عبر التاريخ، وقد اتفق العلماء على أن مظاهرة الكفار على المسلمين كفر وردة عن الإسلام*، وقد عدها الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله تعالى الناقض الثامن من نواقض الإسلام العشرة المتفق عليها. 
ويخشى أن يدخل في هذا الحكم أيضاً : 
1. من تعاون على إغلاق المعبر أو الأنفاق أو الدلالة عليها أو منع دخول المساعدات إليهم ، ويتحمل كل جندي شارك في ذلك إثم كل قتيل وجريح وإثم هدم المساجد والدور بغزة ، ولا حجة لمن قال من الجنود : إنه عبد مأمور ؛ لأن العبودية لله وحده ، ولا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق . 
2. تسليم المعابر لليهود أو القوات الدولية الموالية لهم.
3. الأفراد والمنظمات والوسائل الإعلامية التي تمالأت مع اليهود على المجاهدين في سبيل الله في غزة.
*فالجهاد في فلسطين كلها هو جهاد شرعي يجب دعمه بالمال والنفس والسلاح . واليهود في فلسطين حربيون : تحل دماؤهم وأموالهم ؛ يجوز للمسلمين قتل رجالهم وأخذ أموالهم وتدمير منشآتهم داخل فلسطين. *
أما مستند إجماع العلماء على كفر المتعاون مع الكافرين على المسلمين فأدلة كثيرة منها : قول الله تعالى :" لاَّ يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُوْنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ.. "(آل عمران28).
وقول الله تعالى :" بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً (138) الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاء مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِندَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ العِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعاً" (النساء139). 
وقول الله تعالى :" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ" (المائدة 51). 
وقول الله تعالى:" تَرَى كَثِيراً مِّنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنفُسُهُمْ أَن سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ (80) وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالله والنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَااتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ" (المائدة81).
قال العلامة عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله (مجموع فتاويه 1/274) :" وقد أجمع علماء الإسلام على أن من ظاهر الكفار على المسلمين وساعدهم عليهم بأي نوع من المساعدة فهو كافر مثلهم" اهـ. 
وقال العلامة أحمد شاكر (كلمة حق 126-137) في فتوى له طويلة بعنوان ( بيان إلى الأمة المصرية خاصة وإلى الأمة العربية والإسلامية عامة ) في بيان حكم التعاون مع الإنجليز والفرنسيين أثناء عدوانهم على المسلمين : " أما التعاون مع الإنجليز ، بأي نوع من أنواع التعاون ، قلّ أو كثر ، فهو الردّة الجامحة ، والكفر الصّراح ، لا يقبل فيه اعتذار ، ولا ينفع معه تأول ، ولا ينجي من حكمه عصبية حمقاء ، ولا سياسة خرقاء ، ولا مجاملة هي النفاق ، سواء أكان ذلك من أفراد أو حكومات أو زعماء ، كلهم في الكفر والردة سواء ، إلا من جهل وأخطأ ، ثم استدرك أمره فتاب وأخذ سبيل المؤمنين ، فأولئك عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم ، إن أخلصوا لله ، لا للسياسة ولا للناس . "ا.هـ.
وقال العلامة عبد الله بن حميد رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى بالمملكة العربية السعودية ورئيس المجمع الفقهي رحمه الله تعالى (الدرر السنية 15 / 479) : " ..وأما التولي : فهو إكرامهم، والثناء عليهم، والنصرة لهم والمعاونة على المسلمين، والمعاشرة ، وعدم البراءة منهم ظاهراً ، فهذا ردة من فاعله ، يجب أن تجرى عليه أحكام المرتدين ، كما دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأئمة المقتدى بهم " ا.هـ.
وهذه فتوى لجنة الفتوى بالجامع الأزهر وقد نشرت بمجلة الفتح العدد 846، العام السابع عشر، الصفحة العاشرة. وجاء فيها :" .. لا شك أن بذل المعونة لهؤلاء؛ وتيسير الوسائل التي تساعدهم على تحقيق غاياتهم التي فيها إذلال المسلمين، وتبديد شملهم، ومحو دولتهم؛ أعظم إثما؛ وأكبر ضررا من مجرد موالاتهم.. وأشد عداوة من المتظاهرين بالعداوة للإسلام والمسلمين.. والذي يستبيح شيئا من هذا بعد أن استبان له حكم الله فيه يكون مرتدا عن دين الإسلام ،فيفرق بينه وبين زوجه، ويحرم عليها الاتصال به، ولا يُصلَّى عليه، ولا يدفن في مقابر المسلمين.."ا.هـ.
وفي ربيع الأول عام 1380هـ أصدر الأزهر بيانا نشر بمجلة الأزهر بالمجلد الثاني والثلاثين الجزآن الثالث والرابع (ص263) بتوقيع شيخ الأزهر العلامة محمود شلتوت :" فلئن حاول إنسان أن يمد يده لفئة باغية يضعها الاستعمار لتكون جسرا له؛ يعبر عليه إلى غاياته، ويلج منه إلى أهدافه، لو حاول إنسان ذلك لكان عملُه هو الخروج على الدين بعينه"ا.هـ.
*ونقصد بهذا البيان التحذير من جريمة غلق المعبر وجريمة التعاون مع اليهود ضد المسلمين. وندعوا كل من وقف ضد الجهاد في سبيل الله تعالى سياسياً أو إعلامياً أو عملياً ، أو منع دخول الإمداد والسلاح للمجاهدين بغزة ، ندعوهم جميعاً إلى إعلان التوبة إلى الله تعالى ، ونخص الرئيس المصري بفتح معبر رفح عاجلا بلا شرط أو قيد ، ونطالبه بترك الأنفاق الأهلية وعدم تتبعها.*
ونذكر الذين تأثروا بكلام المنافقين في تحميل المجاهدين في سبيل الله بغزة تبعة ما يحدث من قتل وهدم بقول الله تعالى:"الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ لإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَعَدُواْ لَوْ أَطَاعُونَا مَا قُتِلُوا قُلْ فَادْرَؤُوا عَنْ أَنفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ" (آل عمران 168).
نسأل الله تعالى أن يحفظ إخواننا المسلمين في غزة وأن يُفرغ عليهم صبرا ، ويثبت أقدامهم ، وينصرهم على اليهود والمنافقين.
*الموقعون:*
<!--[if !supportLists]-->1. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : الأمين الحاج محمد أحمد. رئيس الرابطة الشرعية للعلماء والدعاة بالسودان وعضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أفريقيا العالمية.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->2. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : جمال المراكبي رئيس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->3. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة شيخ مقارئ الشام (سوريا) : محمد كريم راجح.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->4. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالله بن حمود التويجري . الرياض .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->5. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : زهير بن مصطفى الشاويش . مؤسس المكتب الإسلامي في بيروت.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->6. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالمجيد بن محمد بن علي الريمي . رئيس مجلس أمناء مركز الدعوة العلمي بصنعاء.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->7. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالغني بن أحمد التميمي . أستاذ الحديث وعلومه. (رام الله . فلسطين).
<!--[if !supportLists]-->8. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد الحسن ولد الددو . رئيس مركز تكوين العلماء بموريتانيا. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->9. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالغفار عزيز . مساعد أمير الجماعة الاسلامية بباكستان.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->10. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الأستاذ الدكتور : علي القرة داغي . أستاذ الشريعة بجامعة قطر ، وخبير المجمع الفقهي . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->11. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : نبيل بن علي العوضي . (الكويت). 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->12. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : حسن بن قاري الحسيني . رئيس لجنة الدعوة بجمعية الآل والأصحاب بمملكة البحرين .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->13. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : علي بن سعيد الغامدي . أستاذ الفقه بالمسجد النبوي والجامعة الإسلامية .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->14. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور: عبدالرحمن بن عمير النعيمي عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة قطر.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->15. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : كمال عمارة . إمام وخطيب جامع الرابطة الإسلامية في النرويج .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->16. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الأستاذ الدكتور : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالفتاح قاري. أستاذ علم القراءات بالمدينة النبوية.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->17. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبد الحميد حمدي . رئيس المجلس الإسلامي الدنمركي . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->18. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ المحدث : عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن السعد . الرياض .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->19. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : أحمد علمي كالايا . مدير مركز تيرانا الإسلامي بألبانيا . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->20. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالعزيز بن محمد آل عبداللطيف .عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم العقيدة بجامعة الإمام.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->21. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : وجدي غنيم . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->22. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالله شاكر . نائب رئيس جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->23. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : محمد بن سعيد القحطاني . أستاذ العقيدة بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة سابقاً .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->24. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ: عبدالعزيز بن ناصر الجليل.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->25. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : طارق بن محمد الطواري. عضو رابطة علماء الشريعة بدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي وعضو هيئة التدريس في كلية الشريعة بجامعة الكويت.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->26. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الأستاذ الدكتور : عبدالباسط حامد محمد هاشم. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الأزهر بمصر.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->27. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد بن أحمد الفراج . الرياض .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->28. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : جمال سعد حاتم رئيس تحرير مجلة التوحيد والمتحدث الرسمي باسم جماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->29. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ القاضي : محمد بن إسماعيل العمراني . (اليمن) . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->30. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : ناصر بن يحيى الحنيني . المشرف العام على مركز الفكر المعاصر . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->31. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : يوسف بن عبدالله الأحمد . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->32. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : علي بن محمد مقبول الأهدل. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة صنعاء.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->33. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : ذياب بن سعد الغامدي. الطائف .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->34. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : أسامة سليمان . مدير إدارة المشروعات بالمركز العام لأنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->35. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : محمد عبد الكريم الشيخ. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الخرطوم وعضو الرابطة الشرعية للعلماء بالسودان.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->36. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : صالح بن علي بن حسين الوادعي. اليمن .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->37. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : زكريا الحسيني رئيس اللجنة العلمية بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمجلة التوحيد ومدير إدارة المعاهد العلمية الإسلامية مصر .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->38. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور: إبراهيم بن عثمان الفارس . عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->39. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : رياض بن محمد المسيميري . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->40. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : معاوية هيكل عضو اللجنة العلمية بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية مصر .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->41. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد بن يحيى بن قايد الحاشدي. اليمن .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->42. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : سعد بن فلاح العريفي. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->43. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : يحي بن عبد الله أحمد. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الخرطوم سابقاً .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->44. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : مدثر بن أحمد بن إسماعيل حسين. عضو الرابطة الشرعية للعلماء بالسودان ومدير معهد الإمام مسلم للدراسات الإسلامية.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->45. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالله بن علي المزم . عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->46. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : أحمد بن عبدالله آل فريح . عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->47. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : جمال عبدالرحمن . عضو اللجنة العلمية بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية مصر .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->48. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : مجاهد الجندي عضو هيئة التدريس بالأزهر . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->49. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : فخر عثمان أحمد . عضو الرابطة الشرعية للعلماء والدعاة بالسودان. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->50. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : أحمد بن سليمان أهيف . اليمن .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->51. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبداللطيف بن عبدالله الوابل. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->52. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : صالح بن سليمان المفدى. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->53. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : علاء الدين الأمين الزاكي. رئيس قسم الثقافة الإسلامية بجامعة الخرطوم وعضو الرابطة الشرعية للعلماء بالسودان.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->54. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد عبدالله الحصم . الكويت . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->55. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : حمدي طه عضو اللجنة العلمية بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية مصر .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->56. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالله بن صالح الطويل . القاضي بالمحكمة العامة بالرياض .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->57. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : حمد بن إبراهيم الحيدري . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->58. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : منصور بن إبراهيم الرشودي. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->59. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن التركي . المشرف العام على موقع المختصر . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->60. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عماد الدين بكري أبو حراز . عضو الرابطة الشرعية للعلماء والدعاة بالسودان. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->61. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله المبدل. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك سعود.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->62. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : علي حشبش مدير إدارة الدعوة بجماعة أنصار السنة المحمدية بمصر .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->63. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالمحسن بن مريسي الحارثي. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->64. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : إبراهيم بن علي الحسن . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->65. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الدكتور : محمد جمال حشمت. أستاذ كلية الطب في جامعة الإسكندرية وعضو البرلمان المصري سابقاً. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->66. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : إبراهيم بن عبدالعزيز الرميحي . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->67. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالرحمن سعيد حسن البريهي. رئيس مركز الجزيرة الدراسات والبحوث باليمن .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->68. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : سلطان بن عثمان البصيري . القاضي بالمحكمة الإدارية بالمدينة .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->69. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : بدر بن ناصر الشبيب . الأمين العام للحركة السلفية بالكويت .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->70. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : محمد بن عبدالله الهبدان . المشرف العام على شبكة نور الإسلام. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->71. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : محمد بن سليمان البراك . عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة أم القرى . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->72. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : صالح بن عبدالقوي السنباني. رئيس قسم الإعجاز بجامعة الإيمان باليمن. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->73. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : حمد بن عبدالله الجمعة .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->74. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : أحمد بن حمد العبدالقادر . عضو الدعوة والإرشاد بمكة . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->75. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : محمد بن صالح العلي . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بالأحساء . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->76. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ: أحمد بن عبدالله بن شيبان . أبها . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->77. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : إبراهيم بن عبدالله الحماد . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية أصول الدين بجامعة الإمام.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->78. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد الصادق مغلس . رئيس قسم التزكيات بجامعة الإيمان باليمن . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->79. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة االأستاذ الدكتور: أحمد المهدى عبد الحليم. عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعتي حلوان والأزهر.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->80. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : فهد بن سليمان القاضي . الرياض . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->81. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالرقيب بن علي الرصاص . اليمن .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->82. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الزايدي . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بالرياض .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->83. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ :عبدالعزيز بن محمد الوهيبي . مستشار شرعي.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->84. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالرحمن بن محمد السويلم. الرياض . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->85. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالرحمن عبدالله الجميعان . الكويت .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->86. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : نادر النوري . رئيس جمعية عبدالله النوري بالكويت .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->87. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد بن موسى العامري .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->88. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالكريم بن محمد القشعمي. 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->89. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عادل بن عبدالله السليم . مشرف التوعية الإسلامية بوزارة التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->90. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : أسامة بن عقيل الكوهجي . عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الملك فيصل .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->91. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد بن علي حسن الوادعي. اليمن .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->92. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد الصاوي . داعية وإعلامي بمصر . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->93. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد بن سليمان الحماد. كاتب عدل الأولى بالرياض.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->94. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : فهيد الهيلم الظفيري . رئيس المكتب السياسي للحركة السلفية بالكويت . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->95. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : خالد بن محمد الماجد . عضو هيئة التدريس بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الإمام.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->96. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : عبدالواحد بن عبدالله الخميس. أستاذ اللغة العربية ورئيس تحرير صوت الإيمان باليمن.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->97. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور : هشام بن محمد السعيد . عضو هيئة التدريس بقسم أصول الفقه بجامعة الإمام.
<!--[if !supportLists]-->98. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد سعود المطرفي . الكويت . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->99. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : سليمان بن أحمد الدويش . الرياض . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->100. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : مفيد السلاّمي . اليمن . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->101. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالله بن سالم الحربي . الدمام . 
<!--[if !supportLists]-->102. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : عبدالرحمن بن محمد الفارس . الرياض .
<!--[if !supportLists]-->103. <!--[endif]-->فضيلة الشيخ : محمد بن علي بن مدين الزهراني . جدة .​


----------



## alsane (21 يناير 2009)

*مقالة مرتبة ومتسلسلة الأفكار توجز مراحل ختام الحرب على غزة.*

وائل الحديني - 19/01/2009 - 09:33 
​​ماذا حدث في اليوم 21 للحرب ؟؟ أسباب ودلالات​​ 


*التسلسل* * 
*كانت القاهرة تقف في منطقة وسط بين غزة وتل أبيب منذ بدء المجزرة ، وحينما تطرح مبادرة تطرحها أيضاً من منطقة وسط بين الضحية والمعتدي، وكان الإعلام المصري يوجه سهام النقد إلى المقاومة جهاراً نهاراً متغنياً بحكمة مبارك ، في وقت لا يتحدث فيه عن الاحتلال إلا على استحياء ! 
رفضت القاهرة عقد مؤتمر قمة هروباً من استحقاقات قد تفرض عليها ! 
أصرت القاهرة إلى الذهاب إلى مجلس الأمن رغم إدراكها لفيتو أمريكا ! 
لكن في اليوم 21 للحرب تسارعت وتيرة الأحداث كما قالت التقارير: 
التقت امرأتان مختلفتان في لون البشرة متفقتان في اللون السياسي تقريباً في أقصى أطراف الأرض ووقعتا وثيقة سياسية لا تساوي شيئاً ربما ! 
هذه الورقة تتحدث عن إجراءات لمنع وصول الأسلحة إلى حركة حماس براً وبحراً وجواً ! 
وكأن إرادة أمريكا تصل إلى النقاط الجغرافية التي تفصل قطاع غزة عن مصر! في قفزة درامية على دور مصر وتاريخ مصر وحضارة مصر ودبلوماسية مصر وسيادة مصر وتضحيات مصر( فحينما كانت التظاهرات تتحرك إلى سفارات إسرائيل كانت تتحرك إلى سفارات مصر سواءً بسواء ! 
حينها أطلق وزير الخارجية المصري احمد أبو الغيط عبارات الغضب ، رافضاً وجود قوات دولية أو مراقبة رغم أنهم موجودون تلقائياً تبعاً لاتفاقية كامب ديفيد ! 
ثم خرجت تسريبات أن تل أبيب على وشك الإعلان عن وقف لإطلاق النار من طرف واحد فى التفاف على مبادرة القاهرة ، فاستبق مبارك الإعلان وخرج عن حياده وطالب الاحتلال بوقف غير مشروط لإطلاق النار(الآن ) والانسحاب وفك الحصار وفتح المعابر والعودة إلى التهدئة وتحدث للمرة الأولى بشكل ايجابي عن المقاومة! 
خطاب مبارك اعتبره البعض لا يقل صرامة عن خطاب ما يطلق عليه معسكر الممانعة! 
واعتبر البعض الأخر مبارك خرج عن إطار مبادرته وتبنى خطاب المقاومة وأكد على شروطها! 
ساعات قليلة وأعلن اولمرت عن وقف لإطلاق النار من طرف واحد ، معتبراً أن إسرائيل حققت كل أهدافها ، ثم عاد إلى المنصة بعد مغادرتها ليعلن أن ما تم تتويجاً لجهود مبارك ! 
ساعات وعقد مؤتمر شرم الشيخ بحضور عدد من ابرز المتواطئين مع الإسرائيلي وعباس المنتهية ولايته وبعض أطراف الاعتدال كما تسميهم أمريكا ! بالإضافة إلى تركيا ! 
*الأسباب :* 
1ـ استنزفت إسرائيل بنك أهدافها دون تحقيق نتائج على الأرض . 
2ـ وضع القادة الاسرائيليون توصيات لجنة تحقيق فينو جراد أمام أعينهم فقط وحاولوا تجاوز أخطائها لكنهم وقعوا في أخطاء أخرى. 
3ـ أولمرت لن يستفيد شيئاً فهو خارج اللعبة السياسية تحت أي وضع. 
4ـ جنود الجيش الإسرائيلي لن يستطيعوا البقاء في الميركافا إلى الأبد. 
5ـ استخدم الجيش الإسرائيلي كل ما في جعبته ولم يبق لديه جديد: 
ـ في قصف أبراج الكرامة عثر على جثث بلا جلود أو لحوم وإنما هياكل عظمية طازجة (مشابهة لما عثر عليه في معركة المطار الشهيرة ) 
ـ أكد الطبيب النرويجي "مارس غلبيرت"إسرائيل استخدمت أسلحة حديثة منها قنابل يورانيوم صغيرة . 
5ـ انتصار حماس في الحرب النفسية وصحة رهانهم على الوقت . 
6ـ تماسك الجبهة الداخلية في غزة وعدم وجود دلائل على إمكانية انهيار الحكومة يتبعه إدخال رجال أبو مازن و دحلان لاستعادة القطاع . 
7ـ زادت شعبية حماس وتشعبت جذور شعبيتها 
8ـ غطاء جورج بوش المنتهية ولايته بدأ يتلاشى. 
9ـ عدم تعريض باراك أوباما إلى الإحراج قبل ساعات من دخوله البيت الأبيض بما يؤثر على العلاقة بينهما على المدى الطويل. 
10ـ التظاهرات الشعبية غير المسبوقة في كل أنحاء العالم والناتجة عن صدمة الرأي العام الإقليمي والعالمي من حجم الدمار الهائل وبشاعة القتل والتي وثقتها الصور. 
11ـ تبعات مؤتمر الدوحة واكتساب ما يسمى دول الممانعة ارضا جديدة ووضع حد أدنى لسقف التوقعات من قمة الكويت. 
12ـ إنقاذ صورة الحلفاء العرب الذين وفروا غطاءً للحرب ! 
13ـ بعض المؤسسات بدأت في توثيق الجرائم مع اتفاق شعبي دولي على تقديم هؤلاء القتلة الهمجيين الى المحاكم الجنائية. 
14ـ تركيا وضعت أقدامها في المنطقة ، والقاهرة فقدت سمعتها كوسيط نزيه أو محايد. 
15ـ تحسين الصورة المتهرئة للساسة الأوربيين وإنقاذ بعض المصطلحات التي فقدت قيمتها مثل الشرعية الدولية ، والقانون الدولي واتفاقية جنيف و.....!! 
*الدلالات:* 
1ـ وصف خطاب اولمرت بأنه مثير للشفقة ، حتى من الصهاينة أنفسهم ! 
2ـ أطلق صاروخ جراد بعيد المدى في لحظة بدء اولمرت خطابه. 
3ـ وصف د/ شلح حماس بالحكومة المنتخبة والشرعية والمحترمة رغم معارضة الجهاد لوجود حماس في الحكم. 
2ـ يؤكد كثير من الأكاديميين الإسرائيليين أن إسرائيل تعرضت لهزيمة قاسية، امنن راز أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القدس "لم يكن هناك انتصار، لم تكن هناك حرب لم يكن سوى مذابح وحشية ، والآن سيرى العالم ما يحدث في غزة " 
3ـ محاولة الالتفاف على مكتسبات الحرب ونتائجها ! 
4ـ محاولة إعادة دمج أبو مازن في الحياة السياسية (بقبلة الحياة ) بعد فشل مخططه للإطاحة بحماس والتي توافق فيها مع خطط الاحتلال ( ما سبب وجوده في مؤتمر شرم الشيخ ؟؟) وكانت حماس قد أعلنت تورطه في اغتيال الشهيد/ سعيد صيام على لسان (د/ صلاح البردويل ) 
أعتقد أن معركة غزة تحتاج إلى الوقوف بشكل متأنٍ أمام كل مرحلة من مراحلها بما في ذلك نتائجها ، فهي الفارقة كما قال إسماعيل هنية ، وربما ملامح شرق أوسط جديد تتجمع بين شلالات الدم و أكوام الحطام والهدم وأعيد وأكرر أن كل متورط عليه أن يجهز من الآن كشف حسابه !! 


---------------------------------------​​اللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم يا سميع يا عليم يا غفور يا كريم إني أسألك بعدد من سجد لك في حرمك المقدس من يوم خلقت الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة أن تطيل عمر قارئ هذا الدعاء على العمل الصالح​وأن تبارك عمله وتيسر أمره وأن تغفر ذنبه وترزقنا وإياه صلاة في المسجد الأقصى .. اللهم أمين ..​
اللهم لا تشمت بإخواننا في غزة الأعداء ، اللهم إكلئهم بعنايتك وحفظك ، اللهم إنهم يمكرون وأنت تمكر وأنت خير الماكرين ، اللهم عليك بأحفاد عبد الله إبن أبي عليهم غضب الله ​


----------



## alsane (18 مارس 2009)

*ساهم بزوال اليهود*

*ساهم بزوال اليهود 
قاطعوهم
هذه بضاعتهم انشروها في كل مكان
*









​


----------

